# Communual tad water depth



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

I am raising two leuc tads, currently four days old, in a 40 x 20 x 20 cm glass tank with bottled water and indian almond and oak leaves. Can anyone suggest what water depth there should be please? Thanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i would start them off in a small ammount of water and just increase it as they grow.


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks, but to what depth? I'm also looking to build more tanks for tadpoles but would prefer to maximise space and not have an excess height of glass. Currently the tads are in 3cms of water after topping up another 1 cm yesterday morning - they started in 1 cm.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i woudl keep tehm at that depth until they get a little bigger and then just add more water when you feel they are a little stronger.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The deepest my tadpoles' water gets is 5cm.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've had my tads as deep as 6in which was limited purely by the containers I used. I usually leave them in the shallow dish they hatched out in (water just deep enough to cover them) until they are active and looking to feed, then toss them into the communal tank.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> The deepest my tadpoles' water gets is 5cm.


look into getting some jars or 2.5 gallon tanks will work just well with some jave moss.


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi, thanks all for your replies  

Both tads are doing well, although there is a noticeable difference in size between the two. I've found another four eggs today - one bad, three good. If these hatch I will try raising them separately and see what difference there is. I'll be using 50oz glass canning jars. I need to build some shelves for them first.

It's just the leucs that I'll be pulling eggs from. The truncatus are setup to raise their own but I'll see how they do when they start laying again, which should be in the next few days now that I've flooded their viv again. I may need to pull their tadpoles but we'll see first.

What size are 2.5 gallon tanks normally? Sorry, but I'm clueless about tank sizes by volume. We Scots prefer finite measurements :wink:


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Leuc. tads are supposed to be cannibals so I try to keep them in seperate compartments in about an inch depth of water depending on their size; mine have just sprouted legs. I'm new to tads but my "frog guru" has me raising them in plastic containers used to store and seperate differing sizes of small hardware. These hinged plastic boxes have removable partitions and can hold up to five tads in their own apartments. Small plastic containers would do just as well. In small amounts of water like this water changes are a must so extra containers would be good. 

This all takes up less room that a small tank.
Hello Scotland!!


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks, RRRavelo, and hello. It sounds like a good system apart from being plastic. I won't use plastic, especially non-food grade plastics with the frogs at any stage if I can help it. It's glass all the way. Even for the thumbs as I found small glass jars/vials instead of film canisters. I like the idea of what you are using and am considering making something similar from glass, giving six tad sections in the space the current tank is taking up.

The two tads are coming along fine. The big one is about five times the size of the smaller one and extremely active. Watching the way the big tad uses up the full space of the tank it's in I don't want to confine them in too small a space. It may be the extra space, constant food supply and exercise that encourages them to grow so large and so fast. I am tempted to remove the smaller one and raise it separately purely for the sake of it's stress levels as it seems extremely timid and is hardly moving around compared to the larger. With plenty food available I doubt it needs to worry for it's life but I also doubt it knows that.


----------

